# New Small Asset Tax Expensing



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

For tax year 2016....From DTN

Regards, Mike

http://www.dtnprogressivefarmer.com/dtnag/common/link.do?symbolicName=/free/equipment/news/template1&product=/ag/news/equipment&vendorReference=0702DDD1&paneContentId=71707&paneParentId=70073


----------

